# Wie krieg ich sowas hin ? (Papier)



## vmaster (2. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen 
Könnt ihr mir bitte vielleicht einen Link zu einem Tutorial geben in dem solch ein Papier erstellt wird ?
Ich hatte mal eins, nur die Seite ist down  

http://www.zmuda.com.pl/grafika/papier.jpg 



Vielen Dank im vorraus,


Virgil


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. November 2003)

1)

Also, ein Tutorial sollte auf drweb.de zu finden sein...

2) 

· einscannen
· und die Ränder mit Brushes "ausfransen"


----------



## Mythos007 (2. November 2003)

http://www.thewebmachine.com/photoshop/burnt_paper/burnt_paper.html


----------

